# In search of Robert Millar ..Gone



## pjd57 (24 May 2020)

Paperback, new, free.

I only added it to an Amazon order to get free p&p.

Good read .
If anyone in or near Glasgow wants it I will deliver it.
Or I can post it to UK address.
Usual stuff, I'll pay , read and pass it on.

Gone now


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2020)

This is my next book to read and i will start it later today


----------



## Zanelad (25 May 2020)

If this book is still available I'd very much like it please.


----------



## pjd57 (25 May 2020)

Zanelad said:


> If this book is still available I'd very much like it please.


Sure , just PM address and I will post it or deliver it within reason.


----------



## pjd57 (26 May 2020)

On its way to @Zanelad


----------



## Zanelad (26 May 2020)

Thank you. I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Zanelad (30 May 2020)

Arrived this morning, Saturday. I'll offer up on here once I've read it. Z.


----------



## Zanelad (30 Aug 2020)

This is available now for anyone who'd like it. A good read about the man and the sport.

Drop me a pm with your address and I'll pop it in the post.


----------



## Zanelad (30 Aug 2020)

Gone again.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (6 Sep 2020)

Now available again. 
Same rules. 
I'll post to you at my expense. You read and reoffer it on here. 

First to PM gets it.


----------

